# Single handed from the Delaware Bay to Block Island



## wilkening1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Folks,
I am considering a cruise from the mouth of the Delaware Bay to Block Island this summer--covid permitting. I am contemplating several options:
1. I would always prefer a crew for this 2-day overnight sail direct to Block Island, but that may not materialize
2. I could single hand my way up the New Jersey coast, then sail either along the south coast of Long Island or up the East River into Long Island Sound
3. I could single hand straight to Block Island on an over night passage
I have heard of people doing this run up or back in each of the three ways mentioned above. 

My understanding is that the Jersey coast is not the best place to sail, i.e., the harbors are not the best for cruisers. I also know people who make the straight shot to Block Island single handed. They sleep in the cockpit with AIS and radar alarms on for approaching vessels and stay awake at the helm while crossing the shipping channels into New York harbor.

So, what is the preferred approach if I do not round up a crew and have to sail single handed? By the way, my boat--a 2005 Hallberg-Rassy 37--is well equipped to single hand in modest winds.

Thanks in advance for your advice,
Dean


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not going to recommend a single handed 36 hr. trip from say Cape May to Block. is it doable sure. The prevailing SW if set in is good in that direction. Returning, unless you get some northerlys or North West, etc. could be a long beat into the wind. Many people return on the inside.via LIS and NJ coast. 

Atlantic City, to Sandy Hook can be done in a long day. Both easy in and outs. Then you could decide to overnight the LI coast, or go up the inside through the East River.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I have done the near reverse. About Pt. Judith to Cape May. 

Cape May is a good stop especially if you can use the canal. 50’ or 55’ clearance, cant recall.

I did not find a lot of coastal traffic, but still too much. 

It is the worst kind of single handing, you need to be sharp because of all the traffic the whole way, and it is a long way.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Jersey coast is not great for stopping over night.
Sailing through NY harbor and down the Sound is nice trip... interesting sights... lots of traffic... Hell Gate passage NEEDS to be timed. There are many places to over night in the sound. Nothing on the LI side east of Pt Jef.
No place to duck in on the south shore of LI.
If you do a straight shot to BI you will cross NY harbor shipping lanes.
BI is very crowded (salt pound) in summer. Shoulder seasons are much nicer. Holding sinks too.

If you want to go there do it in a direct shot from Delaware bay.

However, I would bail on BI and take one crew and sail from Delaware Bay to Montauk and cruise for a few days around Gardiners Bay... Sag Harbor, circum around Shelter Island, 3 mile Harbor, Greenport... Lots of nice stuff on the East end... beaches, culture, dining, shopping...even a nature reserve

Depending on your time...sail north through Plum Gut (not against the current!!!) and cruise down the sound to Port Wash or City Island.... Jump off from there through the Hell Gate down the East River and anchor in Sandy Hook and then next day sail along Jersey shore to Delaware Bay. Get a cruising guide to LIS and plan your stops.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Pick the right weather window, which should be reasonably reliable. Assuming that window appears, I'd much rather do direct that wind my way up the coast. Unless, of course, one wants the experience of cruising into NY harbor, up the East River and hit some New England towns, while poking up Long Island Sound. 

Block was certainly open last summer (ie very little compliance), so I'm sure it will open again this summer. However, I did find the outdoor tables at the Oar, which were a good 20ft apart to be pretty safe.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

The only problem I see with single handing that trip, and it's a big one, is the amount of traffic you would probably have. You most likely won't get any chance to sleep, and your decision making will decline in relation to your lack of sleep, especially if you aren't experienced with traffic, day & night.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

When short handed, I prefer to start at the sun sets, when I'm freshest, and arrive in the daylight, when I'm most tired. I haven't checked to see how this passage would work exactly. My point is, when I'm likely getting most tired is best to be in daylight. The light helps with alertness and, if one is inclined to doze with a timer set, you're more easily seen, if your horizon scan was flawed.

These are passages where a minimum speed should be considered. If you can sail at that speed, you stick with it. If you drop below that target speed for more than X minutes, you immediately turn the engine on.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Delaware Bay to Montauk Point is 225 nm... so plan on 250 - 275nm... which is a two day trip likely. My 36' boat can do 150nm in a day... 

To Sandy Hook is about 135nm


----------



## Krystian1 (May 30, 2020)

There are tons of places to overnight on the LI sound especially on the CT side. It adds time but also adds safety factor.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I would not want to risk getting run down anywhere off NYC or Long Island's south shore sailing singlehanded. Singapore might be a busier place for cargo traffic, but maybe not. Recently, off Japan, a cargo ship didn't notice that they had hit a 275' submarine. (Look up Soryu collision.) Is your boat bigger than that submarine? When you get tired, you make bad choices. That is not the place to make a bad choices. Going up Long Island's south shore is boring. There is nowhere to duck into if the weather turns, and the ship's crews get bored too, so they aren't on their toes, and don't see insignificant little boats... Going up through New York harbor is interesting. There are things to see, like the Statue of Liberty, Manhattan, and all the bridges. Long Island Sound has lots of places you can duck into if the weather turns bad, or you get tired, or hungry, or need to pick up crew who might be able to make part of the trip with you. (There's also good train service to CT and Long Island, to help them get there.) There are also more boats around in the event that you need help. What would you do if your main halyard broke six miles south of Jones Beach? Oops. Your 36-hour trip suddenly becomes 48, and the weather window you had turns into a nor'easter, so maybe it takes 72 hours - or more, since you can't really sail to windward without the main. Sound like fun to dodge freighters for that long? The few inlets on Long Island's south shore have the same nasty reputation as the ones in New Jersey, and... can you even get in? How much do you draw?
While the trip outside might be quicker, and can be done, going up Long Island Sound might be the better choice.


----------



## The Big Cat (Jul 1, 2020)

As I recall, Cape May to Sandy Hook is about 19 hours. So I'd depart at 11:00AM and arrive at Sandy Hook after dawn the following morning, anchor in Horseshove Cove. Time your departure for the East River for the following morning and continue east to Manhasset Bay or City Island. The Duck Island Roads in CT is a good jumping off point for BI.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Commercial traffic is definitely a thing, going in and out of NY harbor and essentially all along the ocean, south of Long Island. Not that everything is confined to them, but there is a charted traffic separation scheme, so it's clear where to pay most attention. AIS receiver, at a minimum, would be nice to have. Not only do they help identify traffic, but they take off a lot of energy eating stress, by calculating closest point of approach, long before one can do it by eye.

Just to keep balance, if one were to start the engine at Cape May, point the bow at Block island and set the autopilot, the odds would be in their favor that the first thing they hit would be Block. It's a big ocean. I'm not advocating anything nearly as reckless, nor suggesting a guarantee. I just don't want the OP to think it's a shooting gallery off our coast either. 

However, staying awake for 48hrs or taking 15 min cat naps, with a LOUD watch alarm, is very difficult.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I think Capta said it, But one of the biggest drawbacks to a single handed trip like that is that you are likely exhausted when you need to be the most alert, making landfall. Getting to Block is one thing, then you have to find an anchorage in summer ( not the easiet thing) . Not to mention that Block gets fogged in often enough to be a concern. Once you get there, you'd probably spend the whole 1st day sleeping, so have you really gained anything. I'd try to get at least one crew member to do the straight shot from Cape May.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

tempest said:


> Getting to Block is one thing, then you have to find an anchorage in summer ( not the easiet thing)


This is true in July and Aug, but finding somewhere to anchor isn't always impossible. June and Sept are very accessible, or call the HarborMaster on ch12 and ask for a private mooring. Forget going on whatever is most likely considered 4th of July weekend (closest to the 4th).

Another trick, if weather is calm is to anchor outside and just north of the entrance to New Harbor, sleep, then head in and find a spot. Better yet, pass Block and take one more hour to go to the Point Judith refuge, which always has ample anchorage. Back track after sleeping, if Block is desired.


----------



## wilkening1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Folks, Great responses! Definitely do not want to single hand this because, as many of you say, you would be most tired just when entering NY harbor shipping lanes. The trip to Sandy Hook from Cape May sounds more doable, then up the East River into LI sound. I gather there is no hospitable stopping place along the NJ coast. Atlantic City looks tight, as does Manasquan. So the 19 hour trip Big Cat mentions sounds reasonable.

Mantauk definitely is a much nicer landfall. Thanks for that tip! I only intended Block Is as a landfall and a days rest. I have heard it is noisy and rather unpleasant during the summer, especially on weekends. I would be off to destinations around Narragansett Bay after resting. But, I like the suggestions for LI sound, the CT coast and especially dithering around Gardiners Bay and Shelter Island for a few days. That sounds lovely.

So, unless there are other suggestions. I will be single handing to Sandy Hook from Cape May on a long day sail unless I can scare up a crew. Any thoughts about running the Jersey coast and entering NY harbor in daytime or dark? Night off the Jersey coast would minimize fishing boats, but entering NY harbor in the dark could be tricky with shipping traffic, although I would be sailing well outside the shipping lanes.

Thanks again for all your suggestions!
Dean


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

With Regard to the N.J. coast. Cape May to Atlantic City is Roughly 35 miles. AC is a pretty managable inlet. If single handing, I'd go from Cape May to AC, and then Get up and out pre-dawn to head up to Sandy Hook. You could anchor in Horseshoe Cove, or come across to the Atlantic Highlands, To stage a trip up the East River. Personally, I prefer the NY side of the Sound. Port Washington to Port Jefferson, and any stops in between. I would typically cross over to the Connecticut River from P.J. I've also made P.J. to Three Mile harbor in a long day, with the right timing. ( current @ Plum Gut) Many ways to do this trip. I just gave you one of mine. You have many options, and plans can be flexible!


----------



## wilkening1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks Tempest, that sounds like a good plan!
Dean


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like you have a plan. Enjoy your trip!! You might want to take your time, each way. Plenty to see and do along the way, but we look forward to having you in Narragansett Bay, when you arrive. If you need any local thoughts, just ask. Plenty of all kinds around: quiet spacious anchorages to party town and all in between,. 

If Block was just a layover, it probably isn't worth it. Especially in Jul or Aug. I would not say it's noisy nor unpleasant, but the anchorage fills and you can't make reservations, other than a slip, where they will raft you to another. The little town can get a bit crowded, especially when the ferry's come and go. However, the island soaks up the population and it's a fun place to go in season. Definitely summer revelry to found all around, but always a peaceful spot to be found too.

As you plan your trip on the inside, be sure to examine the current in the East River, but especially at Hell's Gate, where LIS meets the East River. It can be nasty at full current.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

All these plans have their perils and pleasures.

A straight shot to Montauk is probably the least stressful in terms of avoid traffic. Fishing boats generally are fair close to the shore and they are out from early in the morning to late at night.

The deal with NY harbor is not only lots of traffic but the absolute necessity to time your passage through NY and Hellsgate. This limits the window which you can make it through NY and into the Sound. So you need to balance the issue of currents and daylight. If you can find dates which give you a daylight passage through NY with a fair tide that would be the optimal time to go. Then of course is the wind etc... much less predictable long way out but the (old) prevailing winds were SW mostly and only from the East on the back side of a low of the NE coast. SW can make for a lovely sail... spinnaker in light air and a lovely broad reach if the breeze freshens.

Once in the Sound you have options but again, you need to work with the currents because if you don't it can add 50% or more of your passage time.

As noted AIS would be very helpful around NY and in the Sound.
South Shore of LI offers no refuge and is not scenic at all.
LI Sound has plenty of traffic.... east-west commercial tows and lots of recreational boats and ferry going north-south... and fishing around every harbor entrance.... but many interesting harbors and towns and anchorages.

At the East end Fishers Island Sound is a lovely place to sail with places to visit and anchorages... leaving you a short RI coast with no refuge until you arrive at Pt Judith. You can make Narragansett bay from FI sound in a pleasant day sail.

Save BI for after the summer madness... then it's quite a lovely place.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> At the East end Fishers Island Sound


Agreed, although, be sure to follow charts carefully. Outside marked channels, which are generally wide enough to sail, is probably the rockiest spot in New England, south of Maine. Ducking north of Fishers Island, in FI Sound, also allows one to avoid the Race, which is the confluence of the Atlantic Ocean and LIS sound. You never want to be in the Race with current and moderate+ wind opposed.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Agreed, although, be sure to follow charts carefully. Outside marked channels, which are generally wide enough to sail, is probably the rockiest spot in New England, south of Maine. Ducking north of Fishers Island, in FI Sound, also allows one to avoid the Race, which is the confluence of the Atlantic Ocean and LIS sound. You never want to be in the Race with current and moderate+ wind opposed.


Sound advice... pun intended... strong currents in this region... Gut, Race, Watch Hill for sure... and FI Sound has rocks and ledges which are marked. We've had great sails through FI Sound in both directions and no ocean waves or swells or commercial traffic. A delightful place to sail!


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Agreed, although, be sure to follow charts carefully. Outside marked channels, which are generally wide enough to sail, is probably the rockiest spot in New England, south of Maine. Ducking north of Fishers Island, in FI Sound, also allows one to avoid the Race, which is the confluence of the Atlantic Ocean and LIS sound. You never want to be in the Race with current and moderate+ wind opposed.


I'm contemplating this trip next year. I hope you'll come back and post your experience. Fair winds!


----------



## wilkening1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Minnewaska said:


> Sounds like you have a plan. Enjoy your trip!! You might want to take your time, each way. Plenty to see and do along the way, but we look forward to having you in Narragansett Bay, when you arrive. If you need any local thoughts, just ask. Plenty of all kinds around: quiet spacious anchorages to party town and all in between,.
> 
> If Block was just a layover, it probably isn't worth it. Especially in Jul or Aug. I would not say it's noisy nor unpleasant, but the anchorage fills and you can't make reservations, other than a slip, where they will raft you to another. The little town can get a bit crowded, especially when the ferry's come and go. However, the island soaks up the population and it's a fun place to go in season. Definitely summer revelry to found all around, but always a peaceful spot to be found too.
> 
> As you plan your trip on the inside, be sure to examine the current in the East River, but especially at Hell's Gate, where LIS meets the East River. It can be nasty at full current.


Minnewaska,
Thanks for the tips. I once sailed in Narragansett, spending a night in Potters Cove on Shell Island, hence my desire to return. I had a wonderful night, including heavy fog in the morning. I still have pictures of my stay there on my laptop screen saver.


----------



## wilkening1 (Jul 20, 2018)

SanderO said:


> All these plans have their perils and pleasures.
> 
> A straight shot to Montauk is probably the least stressful in terms of avoid traffic. Fishing boats generally are fair close to the shore and they are out from early in the morning to late at night.
> 
> ...


Again, excellent advice! I have AIS and radar, the former of which I plan to track religiously all through NY harbor and beyond. And, I will definitely check the tide tables for currents up the East River and further out on LI Sound when I approach the Gut and Fisher Island later in my trip.

As for Block Island, as you suggest I will leave that for September. I like quiet anchorages. Nothing drives me bonkers more than loud music, partying and packed boats at anchor. The sound of the water lapping my hull is the only music I like to listen to at sea.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

wilkening1 said:


> Again, excellent advice! I have AIS and radar, the former of which I plan to track religiously all through NY harbor and beyond. And, I will definitely check the tide tables for currents up the East River and further out on LI Sound when I approach the Gut and Fisher Island later in my trip.
> 
> As for Block Island, as you suggest I will leave that for September. I like quiet anchorages. Nothing drives me bonkers more than loud music, partying and packed boats at anchor. The sound of the water lapping my hull is the only music I like to listen to at sea.


Excellent... then what you want is recommendations for quiet anchorages...
Some place I like (no towns near by)
Shelter Island... Smith Cove, South side near Mashomack Nature Reserve
Shelter Island, Coecles Harbor
West Harbor, Fishers Island
North anchorages (both east and west in Port Jefferson
Thimble Islands, CT
Cold Springs Harbor, LI
Cockenoe Islands, South of Norwalk CT

There are others...


----------



## wilkening1 (Jul 20, 2018)

SanderO said:


> Excellent... then what you want is recommendations for quiet anchorages...
> Some place I like (no towns near by)
> Shelter Island... Smith Cove, South side near Mashomack Nature Reserve
> Shelter Island, Coecles Harbor
> ...


Again, Many thinks for the list of quiet coves SanderO! I will check them out when I am up that way...Dean


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

wilkening1 said:


> Nothing drives me bonkers more than loud music, partying and packed boats at anchor.


This really isn't the issue at Block Island. I suppose one could find an inconsiderate boater anywhere, but I don't recall obnoxious neighbors. Far more likely to hear Honda generators, but that too can be anywhere. The issue is simply whether there is sufficient room to anchor, when you arrive. All the moorings are first come first serve and folks squat on them at the height of the season. Some are said to go out mid-week before Jul 4th, roam until they find someone leaving, then pay up for a couple of weeks. Some even go home on the ferry and come back.

The dinghy dock used to be a challenge, in high season, but they've installed a massive second one, that even a bit closer to town!


----------



## wilkening1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Minnewaska said:


> Sounds like you have a plan. Enjoy your trip!! You might want to take your time, each way. Plenty to see and do along the way, but we look forward to having you in Narragansett Bay, when you arrive. If you need any local thoughts, just ask. Plenty of all kinds around: quiet spacious anchorages to party town and all in between,.
> 
> If Block was just a layover, it probably isn't worth it. Especially in Jul or Aug. I would not say it's noisy nor unpleasant, but the anchorage fills and you can't make reservations, other than a slip, where they will raft you to another. The little town can get a bit crowded, especially when the ferry's come and go. However, the island soaks up the population and it's a fun place to go in season. Definitely summer revelry to found all around, but always a peaceful spot to be found too.
> 
> As you plan your trip on the inside, be sure to examine the current in the East River, but especially at Hell's Gate, where LIS meets the East River. It can be nasty at full current.


Minnewaska, I would enjoy hearing your thoughts about places to visit in Narragansett Bay. I have only sailed there once: Cuttyhunk, Martha's Vinyard, Menemsa, Shell Island/Potter's Cove and the Newport area more generally. Any other thoughts for good places for anchorages, shore sights (e.g., maritime museums such as the Herrishoff museum), etc. would be most appreciated so I can begin to rough out my trip to Narragansett.

Many thanks, Dean


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

wilkening1 said:


> I would enjoy hearing your thoughts about places to visit in Narragansett Bay


Sure, I'll go at it a bit random, but let me know, if you have any preferences.

For busy, summer vibe, shopping, tons of restaurants and, of course, storied sailing history, you naturally have Newport. Moorings are accessible by calling either the Harbor Master or Old Port Marine. There are two harbor anchorages, one on the south side of the entrance channel, the other just north of Goat Island. The southern anchorage gets very crowded and the northern has poor holding. Several marinas that take slip reservations, in town.

For quieter town environments, Bristol is fun. It claims to be the home of the Fourth of July parade. Big deal each year. The town mooring field is right off the town docks, and there is a massive anchorage on the western side of the harbor, south of the resident mooring field. The further south you anchor, the better the holding, IME. Several great restaurants, from high end Robertos to the Irish Pub, Aidens. Ice Cream down the road from the dinghy dock too. Nice paved bike/walking trail.

Wickford is another small New England town. Less to do, but cute and quiet. No real anchorage, unless outside the breakwater. Call the harbor master or one of the local marinas and they may have a transient mooring or slip. IIRC, the town dock was free for several hours and you literally step off in town. Same spot at the town dinghy dock, if you do anchor outside.

East Greenwich has some good restaurants, but it's hard to get to town from the town dinghy dock, which is a long walk with something like a 2 hr limit. You'd have to get a slip at one of the marinas.

Connanicut Marine has transient moorings and a launch, right at the base of Jamestown, which is also a fun little town with a great chandlery, restaurants, grocery store, gourmet store, little park, etc. Slice of Heaven is a great place for breakfast. Simpaticos has been on a roller coaster, it goes from one of our fav places, to lousy service and frustrating. Might be worth asking the marina, for a current review. I haven't been since early last season.

For quiet secluded anchorages, the north end of Dutch Harbor never fills and the holding is pretty good. You can dinghy to the town dinghy dock and walk one mile into Jamestown.

Potters Cove, on the northeast end of Prudence island can probably hold every boat in the Bay, if they all went at once. Very popular layover, protected from prevailing wind, good holding. You can get waked, until the stinkpots go home for dinner. Evenings are very peaceful. Don't snug too close to shore, or you can be reached by the mosquitos. I've never been bothered by them several hundred feet from the shore, in about 15 ft of water.

For a real hoot, you can go up to Fall River and reserve a mooring in Battleship Cove. The cove is essentially formed by the Battleship Massachusetts on it's Western side. You are moored in it's shadow, along with a submarine, destroyer and the museum. Go on the Battleship tour and see you're own boat mooring at its feet. Great little waterside restaurant, just north of the Cove, but I'm dropping it's name. Downside is that Fall River is not awesome. If you stay near the cove during daylight, you're fine. I would not wander the streets at night and I would lock my dinghy at the dock.

I could go on and on, so if you have some specific likes, I'll add more.

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minni did a brilliant summary! It's hardly a "quiet place"... but there are quiet places. I love Jamestown... and had been visiting it more than 35 years ago when a painter friend of mine moved up there to paint.

Newport is a very fun town and lots to see, shop and eat... Mansion tours are something one shouldn't miss.... and the Cliff Walk.

We used to do Newport for July 4, get a 5# lobster steamed from Aquidnick Lobster company (now closed) and anchor near Fort Adams under the fireworks. We miss Aquidnick... the replacement is not the same. You can get showers ashore as there are two locations for that. Newport is dog friendly too.


----------



## wilkening1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Minniwaska and SanderO, many thanks for your suggestions. I believe my itinerary will be quite full. I now am thinking I may need more than one month to enjoy Narragansett Bay!
Fair winds gentlemen...


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

wilkening1 said:


> Minniwaska and SanderO, many thanks for your suggestions. I believe my itinerary will be quite full. I now am thinking I may need more than one month to enjoy Narragansett Bay!
> Fair winds gentlemen...


I think if you are going through NYC and overnighting in LIS... plan your days... beginning with first night in western LIS.

You'll want to do NYC in daylight (fair tide) and then depending on how much light... there is... and it makes sense to sail in daylight... select someplace like Port Washington for the first night. There are other places in the western end as well.

I would not spend much time ashore on the way to your destination... but enough time to see if something wets your appetite. Get a cruising guide. Read the comments on Active Captain. Some harbors, like South Norwalk and Northport have great eats and bars.. so you might consider dinner ashore where the eatin' is good. I never found Port Jeff a dining place but there is a nice bakery. Harbors like Cold Springs... scenic and quiet and nothing buy and no place to even legally tie up a dink and the surrounding is large homes and huge properties... so this is a quiet place to stay aboard for the night. Thimble Islands is similar... nothing to buy.... just enjoy the wonderful setting. Very little to buy on Fishers Island. CT river has some nice anchorages... sights and services. All of the "reviews" can be found on AC I suspect. If you have a question... ask.... someone local or familiar will answer.

Then on the return pick up the places you missed and you will now know where to spend more time on the NEXT trip.

Current runs East to West or West to East... this should be considered... it can make a big difference for a day's sail. And be advised that seas can get nasty when the current runs fast against the wind.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Adding to Minne's post:

Newport has a transient dock for day use. It is $0.50/foot per hour. It is at the extreme northeast corner of the harbor. Maximum allowable boat length is 40 feet. I love to stop here and get lobster dinner from the Lobster Shack which is just down the street to the west.

I can confirm that the Wickford town dock is free for 2 hours. If you stay for three, you probably won't get ticketed, but you will get the stink-eye from anyone that has been patiently waiting for a spot to open up. The dock is about 75 feet long, and there is boat parking on only one side. If you can't stop at the public dock, head over to the Safe Harbor Marina to pump out, fill the fuel and water tanks, and hopefully see someone leave.

At the head of the Sakonnet River is the Boathouse restaurant. This is another free 2-hour tie up while visiting the restaurant.

At the mouth of the Sakonnet is Third Beach. You can grab an overnight mooring (free after 5:00pm) or pay $20 for the day.


----------

